# Opinions on progressive rifle/pistol reloaders?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Hey all,

I want to add some more hardware to the reloading equipment stash. I have been shooting a bit more now and the RockChucker isn't going to cut it for pistol ammo any more.

I am thinking progressive, and I am being as cheap as possible. I am not above buying something used off Ebay, etc, if it is a solid unit.

We all know that Dillon is the "be all end all" of presses, but at a price.

What about the Lee Loadmaster?? Hornady?? Others?

I am looking for a press that has interchangeable heads so I can keep my dies set up. I am primarily looking to load lots of pistol ammo. I will still use the RockChucker for the .308.

Any ideas, suggestions?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love the lee loadmaster for handgun reloading. Shure it has a few parts that you will need to replace once in awhile, but it does a very good job. I also have the Dillon 550b and use it more for my rifle reloading, or when a powder for one of my handgun loads will not drop to my standards with the lee. I don't care for the lee 1000. It has some very problematic priming problems, and not worth the money as far as my way of thinking. But for handgun I would say you could have three or so on them on your benck ready to go for the price of the dillon. The lee would also work very well for rifle loading if you used the Hornady or RCBS powder delivery system on you lee press. I have two lee loadmasters on my bench as well as the dillon, and several single stage presses for things I don't shoot a lot of, and for load work. And, e-bay is a very good place to find deals on reloading equipment it you know what your needs are, and willing to spend some time looking. Hope this helps some.


----------



## tang (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm fairly new to the reloading game, I acquired the the .45 ACP bug last year. Three new .45 pistols and numerous factory rounds.

I went with the Dillon 550b because of the no "BS" warranty. I purchased my reloader from Brian Enos Website.

Once I got the reloader set up and had some practice sessions I began to reload. Once I shot the reloads I realize I should have been doing this years ago.

I like the fact 550b has toolhead that can be removed by pulling two pins, that way dies are left in place. I might start reloading 9mm next year after giving wallet a break.


----------

